# Board names...it's probably been asked many time before



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 9, 2014)

but I've only been around for a year.

GeorgiaXplant is because I'm a transplant to Georgia. The "X" is a kind of shorthand for "trans".

Nexxxxxt...


----------



## Mirabilis (Jun 9, 2014)

Mine is just a flower.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 9, 2014)

Just? I looked it up, and it comes from Latin meaning amazing, wondrous, remarkable. So you're amazing, wondrous and remarkable!

The flower is in the family of four o'clocks. Love them and had forgotten about them. I'm going to look them up to see if they can be grown here.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 9, 2014)

I like to be called by my own name. I don't feel that providing my name is violating my privacy. I find it tedious when commenting another member's posts, to have to type out something like "I like what you said in your post _Neverbeencross-eyed_" or some other lengthy unreal name. It also makes it difficult for me to picture these people as people.


----------



## Ina (Jun 9, 2014)

Georgia, Would You look mine up, please!! I truly am online stupid. Mostly I just stumble around. :waves:


----------



## Harley (Jun 9, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> I like to be called by my own name. I don't feel that providing my name is violating my privacy. I find it tedious when commenting another member's posts, to have to type out something like "I like what you said in your post _Neverbeencross-eyed_" or some other lengthy unreal name. It also makes it difficult for me to picture these people as people.




You can call me, Vix.. I may change to my old familiar name..I'm deciding..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 9, 2014)

Ina said:


> Georgia, Would You look mine up, please!! I truly am online stupid. Mostly I just stumble around. :waves:



Mr. Google says that Ina has its origins in Latin, meaning "mother" and in another place that it's a diminutive of names ending in "ina".


----------



## Ina (Jun 9, 2014)

I have always hated my name, and now I hate it even more!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2014)

I just plucked mine out of the clean air.

I am a prominent member of several other forums where I use the same ID.
For this one I wanted something that would keep me anonymous for no ulterior reason,  but just so I can post on a forum where no-one knows me for a change..


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 9, 2014)

This is a long story, but basically......................
My real name is George (which I don't like) and at one time I was the only George in the Department.  Then another one joined - he too had a beard and wore glasses, so I became 'Mad George' and he became 'Big George'.    OK so far?????   Then one day, the firm's telephone exchange called me and asked if I was "Mad George".  I said yes and they asked if I could change it because it looked bad if the company was employing mad people.

Around that time, I was also working in Rochester, Minnesota on a computer disk file called "Lightning".  It was my job to pick up the manufacturing support software and install it in the UK.  So, I changed my name to Capt Lightning  (who was a spoof superhero on TV).  Funny enough, nobody objected to tha handle.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Harley (Jun 9, 2014)

To comment on my own comment..When I say familiar, that is familiar to my own self. I have never been here before..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 9, 2014)

Sounds good to me, Capt. Mad George as in Mad King George? Geez, you'd think that if the other George was Big George, you could have been Little George. Or Medium George. Or Capt. Lightning


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 9, 2014)

My real name is Jim.  I was wandering through the dictionary and came across Meander, and wondered if it would make a good name.  It would and it did.  Life waiting around the bend always seemed inviting to me.  The first two letters are the real "Me".  

 ....and Ina, your name is a gas.
View attachment 7466


----------



## Falcon (Jun 9, 2014)

I've always been "Falcon"  on all my forums.  I really wanted to be "Eagle" , but it was already taken.

 But I'm happy with it.   Falcons can fly a lot faster than eagles.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 9, 2014)

I use my own name.  I signed on about a year ago as Boo's Mom which is the name of one of my dogs, my yellow lab. 
But everyone called me Boo, so I decided I should just be me.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 9, 2014)

Warrigal is an Aboriginal word for native dog, AKA dingo. I chose it years ago when I was a youth leader as my club name. It allowed the children a name to use that was neither too formal nor disrespectful. The Dame part is a joke. I'm sending up a pretentious honorific recently revived by our PM. All over Australia ATM there are phoney Sirs, Lords, Dames and Ladies. Probably time to revert to my common status as plain Warrigal.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 9, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Warrigal is an Aboriginal word for native dog, AKA dingo. I chose it years ago when I was a youth leader as my club name. It allowed the children a name to use that was neither too formal nor disrespectful. The Dame part is a joke. I'm sending up a pretentious honorific recently revived by our PM. All over Australia ATM there are phoney Sirs, Lords, Dames and Ladies. Probably time to revert to my common status as plain Warrigal.



Yes, I remember you,  before you were a Dame ...


----------



## marinaio (Jun 9, 2014)

Marinaio is Italian for sailor.


----------



## Ina (Jun 9, 2014)

Dame Warri, I liked it when you did it. I saw your humor, and it made me understand you better. That's what I should do. Find a name I like. My father named me after his first wife, to be cruel I guess.


----------



## Ina (Jun 9, 2014)

OK Jim, and to think, I thought you were a girl.  :hide:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 9, 2014)

I`m Mrs. Robinson because I AM Mrs. Robinson.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 9, 2014)

You're not THAT Mrs. Robinson, are you?!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 9, 2014)

The little boys in the youth group used to mispronounce it War Eagle.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 9, 2014)

I use to SCUBA dive a lot off the coast of  Gloucester and Marblehead ,Massachusett.

One time at 40 feet down there was the real old 3 mast ship,I think I saw Davey Jones near the wheel.


----------



## Raven (Jun 9, 2014)

When I wanted to join the name Raven just popped into my head for a user name and I liked it.
I wouldn't want to be Crow but Raven is fine.   Sorry, not much of a story.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 9, 2014)

I have used Happyflowerlady for a while now, and it just fits with who I am in my heart.  It speaks of a friendly and genteel person, easy-going but still ladylike, and I like that mental image when I picture it.
Obviously, I love flowers; and I strive to look for the happy side of life, so the name just fell into place for me.
My real name is Yvonne, and I like that , too; so if it is easier than using my screen name, I will answer just as readily to that.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 9, 2014)

Meanderer! You know darned well that picture is of a FINA station.


----------



## CPA-Kim (Jun 9, 2014)

Kim is usually already taken so I just put my credentials in front of my name.


----------



## RCynic (Jun 9, 2014)

I like self effacing humor, and puns, so RCynic word plays with the biohazard Arsenic, but also I really liked Ambrose Bierce's definition of a cynic* and thought it fit me, so I R a cynic too.

**CYNIC, n. A blackguard whose faulty vision sees things as they are, not as they ought to be.* Hence the custom among the Scythians of plucking out a cynic's eyes to improve his vision. 

--Ambrose Bierce, The Devil's Dictionary


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 9, 2014)

Maybe I should change mine. Mince Dunion. According to Click and Clack, the Tappett Brothers, they have a staffer named Marge Inoferror.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 10, 2014)

I just use the name of my state the way it should be spelled. You can also call me Larry.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jun 10, 2014)

The mascot of my alma mater is a bulldog who's nickname is Bullie. And I graduated in 1976. So there you have it......Bullie76.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 10, 2014)

For a number of years, I was the oldest employee at our depot. One day someone called me Pappy and the name stuck. I only use it online though.


----------



## meg (Jun 10, 2014)

Meg is a shortened version of Margaret.  I used it when I was in business and on another fairy forum I am Mistress Meg.  In fact, I wished I had used that here!!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 10, 2014)

My mother used to call me "Your Highness", but I was not coming up with any thing original when I joined SF.  I would have loved to be abinormal.  I got that from the movie "Young Frankenstein":


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 10, 2014)

Denise/Abby, my mother used to call me Princess Margaret Rose!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 10, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Denise/Abby, my mother used to call me Princess Margaret Rose!


  I don't know Margaret Rose but I suspect your mom did it for the same reason mine did, I thought I should be the center of the universe, what a rude awakening when I found out I wasn't :lofl:


----------



## Misty (Jun 10, 2014)

I borrowed my name from my cat...Misty. She belongs to a cat forum.


----------



## Michael. (Jun 10, 2014)

.

I did not want to use a nom de plume.

When I registered the board already had a Michael listed.

However he was not active so I joined up as Michael.

.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 10, 2014)

Misty said:


> I borrowed my name from my cat...Misty. She belongs to a cat forum.



Hilarious, does she use "her human's" name for her nick??


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 10, 2014)

Michael. said:


> .
> 
> I did not want to use a nom de plume.
> 
> ...



I like Michael better then Nom de Plume, too hard to type out:lofl:


----------



## Michael. (Jun 10, 2014)

.
LOL . 







.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 10, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I don't know Margaret Rose but I suspect your mom did it for the same reason mine did, I thought I should be the center of the universe, what a rude awakening when I found out I wasn't :lofl:



Princess Margaret Rose was the younger sister of Queen Elizabeth. I guess my mother used it on me when she thought I needed to be taken down a peg or two.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 10, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Princess Margaret Rose was the younger sister of Queen Elizabeth. I guess my mother used it on me when she thought I needed to be taken down a peg or two.



Yes, ditto, my mom did it for the same reason hugs, denise


----------



## Misty (Jun 10, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Hilarious, does she use "her human's" name for her nick??



:lol: She is being sneaky, and I don't know what nickname she is using, nwlady....I fear she is up to no good.


----------



## Harley (Jun 10, 2014)

Misty said:


> :lol: She is being sneaky, and I don't know what nickname she is using, nwlady....I fear she is up to no good.





Funny ladies.. Oh I should have been, Zena..dang it..


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 10, 2014)

Shoot, we could use an Elvira??


----------



## Bettyann (Jun 10, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> I like to be called by my own name. I don't feel that providing my name is violating my privacy. I find it tedious when commenting another member's posts, to have to type out something like "I like what you said in your post _Neverbeencross-eyed_" or some other lengthy unreal name. It also makes it difficult for me to picture these people as people.


 
Lois, I about fell out of my chair laughing at what you said! THANK YOU for the laugh...I needed that right now!


----------



## Bettyann (Jun 10, 2014)

Denise, I love that abi-normal... I will never forget the first time I saw Young Frankenstein and Eye-gore  found that jar with the brains and said "ah ha...abi normal" ... that is one of my family's and my favorite movies...we almost had all the lines memorized!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 10, 2014)

That's too cool Bettyann, you loved it too!!  Great flic Still watch it once in awhile, LOL!!  OMG Lois, you are right, I wish I could just use Denise, that's why I try to always sign with Denise at least because I felt much the same, want folks to know me Neverbeencross-eyed is real tempting though:lofl:


----------



## Justme (Jun 11, 2014)

Justme is a good description. I have always been just me, I have never followed the crowd, never wanted to be anyone else. I have never had heroes or heroines. I know I am far from perfect, but if I changed I wouldn't be just me!


----------



## Harley (Jun 11, 2014)

I shortened my name, I am now, Vixen. You can call me Vix, for short..btw, I don''t feel its a lie to use an alias, on the wide world of the web. I've learned some lessons the hard way, by letting some know my real name. It was not pleasant. Not to say, I don't have friends that know it, but am more careful now.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 11, 2014)

I just picked a name that is part of a joke between me and my Hubby. I also kind of like the fact that if I didn't use my real name I wouldn't have to be concerned about privacy on the internet.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 11, 2014)

I just always thought we were supposed to pick usernames, not our own.  I don't feel it's a lie not to use your own name either.  I think that the internet can be a scarey place, and nothing wrong with being careful, or just having fun.  Someone I like very much, hasn't been around that I know of, has the coolest username, That Guy.  Miss you buddy if you are out there. 

I also think it's great to see a pic of someone, and their name.  But then again, to each his own.  I have grown attached to many of the avatars, and they are fun too because you can get an idea of what someone is like

Denise

PS I once saw a username "fakename" loved it, LOL!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 11, 2014)

When I was little, my father used to take us to a small bungalow near the beach, and he stayed in the city working, just seeing us on the weekends.  He bought a small used wooden sailboat (minus the sails) and used it to take us out fishing, he always said that it was broad in the beam and very seaworthy.  He named the boat SeaBreeze, and I used the name to honor his memory, and it brings back good feelings of my childhood. :sentimental:


----------



## Pappy (Jun 11, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I just always thought we were supposed to pick usernames, not our own.  I don't feel it's a lie not to use your own name either.  I think that the internet can be a scarey place, and nothing wrong with being careful, or just having fun.  Someone I like very much, hasn't been around that I know of, has the coolest username, That Guy.  Miss you buddy if you are out there.
> 
> I also think it's great to see a pic of someone, and their name.  But then again, to each his own.  I have grown attached to many of the avatars, and they are fun too because you can get an idea of what someone is like
> 
> ...



When we bought our first computer, years ago, I was going to use the handle Hot Buns. ( I worked for a bakery) Boy, I got so many offers and off the wall statements I got out of there fast.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 11, 2014)

Pappy said:


> When we bought our first computer, years ago, I was going to use the handle Hot Buns. ( I worked for a bakery) Boy, I got so many offers and off the wall statements I got out of there fast.



Pappy, you naughty boy:lofl:Wasn't there a song about that? Wait, I think it was actually hot-legs, oh well, hot-buns, hot-legs


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 11, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> When I was little, my father used to take us to a small bungalow near the beach, and he stayed in the city working, just seeing us on the weekends.  He bought a small used sailboat (minus the sails) and used it to take us out fishing.  He named the boat SeaBreeze, and I used the name to honor his memory, and it brings back good feelings of my childhood. :sentimental:



Neat story.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh, that's a great story SB, wow, and Meanderer found a boat named that??  Geesh!


----------



## Mirabilis (Jun 11, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Just? I looked it up, and it comes from Latin meaning amazing, wondrous, remarkable. So you're amazing, wondrous and remarkable!
> 
> The flower is in the family of four o'clocks. Love them and had forgotten about them. I'm going to look them up to see if they can be grown here.


lol Georgia - nice research!  You found me out, more info:

_*Mirabilis jalapa* (the *four o'clock flower or marvel of Peru) is the most commonly grown ornamental species of Mirabilis, and is available in a range of colours. Mirabilis in Latin means wonderful and Jalapa is a not uncommon placename in Central and North America. Mirabilis jalapa is said to have been exported from the Peruvian Andes in 1540.*_


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 11, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Oh, that's a great story SB, wow, and Meanderer found a boat named that??  Geesh!


View attachment 7535


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 11, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> View attachment 7535



Wow, you are good at this, LOL!  Thank you M!!  Hey, are you using an image editor you rascal, LOL!  Boy, I'm a real dufus if you are, LOLLLLLLL!!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 11, 2014)

View attachment 7537

No, Seabreeze was a real boat.  In fact it is also an aftershave.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 11, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> View attachment 7537
> 
> No, Seabreeze was a real boat.  In fact it is also an aftershave.



Ok, I know you "typed" that "denise" on there rascal, but I've seen the seabreeze, LOL


----------



## Michael. (Jun 11, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> When I was little, my father used to take us to a small bungalow near the beach, and he stayed in the city working, just seeing us on the weekends.  He bought a small used sailboat (minus the sails) and used it to take us out fishing.  He named the boat SeaBreeze, and I used the name to honor his memory, and it brings back good feelings of my childhood. :sentimental:



A little internet magic.


----------



## drifter (Jun 11, 2014)

I joined my first forum in 2007. It was an English Forum and I used my real name. Later I joined an Australian forum and used hawkeye. Still later I joined another Australian forum and debated with myself whether to use my real name. Where I lived a huge sandstorm was in progress. I stepped out on the porch and a large tumbleweed came blowing down my street. I chose the name drifter, drifting along with that tumbling, tumbleweed. So, I'm also drifter here, an unemployed never do well,  vagabond, a hobo, a nobody, merely a drifter, full of complexes. That's all folks.


----------



## Ina (Jun 11, 2014)

Drifter, Just don't drift way. You come up with some good discussions. :wave:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 11, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Neat story.





nwlady said:


> Oh, that's a great story SB, wow, and Meanderer found a boat named that??  Geesh!





Michael. said:


> A little internet magic.
> 
> View attachment 7539



Thanks guys for the kind comments and pictures. :love_heart:  I know there's a lot of boats out there with the name SeaBreeze, but maybe not so many back in the late '50s, and definitely none named by my dad. :sentimental:


----------

